

10 Most Beautiful Looking Linux Desktops - pavs
http://www.linuxhaxor.net/2008/05/17/10-most-beautiful-looking-linux-desktop/

======
jrockway
These are all ugly and useless. My desktop is better:

[http://disk.jrock.us/bingo/public/random/desktop-20080518.pn...](http://disk.jrock.us/bingo/public/random/desktop-20080518.png)

Notice how all the space is being used for actual work instead of pretty
pictures. Computers are for doing things, not looking at.

~~~
anonym
Nice. I like flat desktops; I will never understand the appeal of faux-3D
interface elements.

I must, however, confess to a weakness for transparent terminals.

<http://scratch.flyoverblues.com/screen.png>

~~~
rw
What are you using to serve your fonts?

~~~
anonym
I don't really know enough about Linux fonts to answer that. The window
manager, Ion, does not support Xft because its author hates anti-aliasing, so
I'm not sure what is rendering the title bars -- just X, I think. The terminal
font is Inconsolata as rendered by rxvt-unicode with Xft support. (Emacs is
being run -nw, so it's just using the same terminal fonts.)

------
rms
I got excited but #1 is a mockup

~~~
mickt
And for the others no links or clues as to what desktop environment or window
manger is used, nor what theme, background, or distro ... basically some
eyecandy with no content.

~~~
mark-t
Most of them are pretty easy to tell, but many could be done in just about any
window manager.

    
    
      1. Not real.
      2. Mac4Lin.
      3. Not absolutely clear, but note that thunar's internal menus are displayed in the toolbar instead of the window, like a mac. It could be Mac4Lin again, but I'm guessing it's not real, unless there's something about thunar I don't know.
      4. Enlightenment.
      5. Pekwm.
      6. Enlightenment.
      7. Could be anything. It does have a Gnome footprint on the bottom right, though, so I'd guess metacity.
      8. Fluxbox. (yay!)
      9. I'm not sure. Probably compiz-fusion.
      10. Could be anything.

~~~
eru
Desktop 10 has "C:\".

------
flipbrad
if I'm being honest, I think I prefer Vista to all of those, excepting perhaps
the mockup, #1.

